# lx 188 carb linkage govenor adj



## fritzy (May 20, 2013)

I have a lx 188 and am having dificulty getting the governer and linkage not to surge and work properly the mower ran and idled just fine I had removed the carb to replace the bowl gasket and new lines as they were leaking if anyone has some inside that would be very helpfull


----------

